# قسم دبلوم فني أجهزة طبية



## أسامة أحمد حمد (23 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و يعطيكم العافية إخواني و أخواتي.
نود من طرفكم المساعدة في وضع خطة دراسية لقسم دبلوم فني أجهزة طبية "سنتين" حيث أننا بصدد وضع هيكلية لافتتاح هذا القسم عندنا في كلية مجتمع العلوم المهنية والتطبيقية في غزة 
http://www.ccast.ps/default.asp?id=evenhome&nid=128


----------



## machkdsa (13 مايو 2009)

ممكن اجيب كتب لدراسة المعدات الطبية خمس كتب فى 5 سنوات لتعليم النظرى


----------



## زدراستي (13 مايو 2009)

اخ اسامه حياك الله طلبك موجود عندي 
انا ادرس في كلية نظام دبلوم سنتين ونصف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مايو 2009)

زدراستي قال:


> اخ اسامه حياك الله طلبك موجود عندي
> انا ادرس في كلية نظام دبلوم سنتين ونصف




تحية طيبة .

طيب اذكر لنا المنهج اولا من مواد ومختبرات وغيرها ولك جزيل الشكر .

تقبل تحياتي .


----------

